# Job Interview



## USF Engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to run a question by some of you out there. I am interviewing with a Forensic Engineering firm next week. Actually, this is the second interview with the company. On the first interview I wore slacks, dress shirt and tie and felt that was appropriate for the interview and things went really well. Next week I have a second interview and a meeting with the president of the company. He wants to meet with me before a decision is made. They are flying me across country to there main office for the meeting. So my question is, should I wear similiar attire, slacks, dress shirt and tie or should I wear a suit? I am leaning towards a suit, but do not want to be over dressed for the occasion either. Now let me say that if this was for a design position I wouldn't have any second guesses about wearing a suit, but since this is for a forensic position I have my doubts.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Wear the suit ... better to be overdressed than under dressed.

When you say suit - are you referring to a coordinated suit selection, or slacks, tie, and adding the sports jacket?

JR


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2009)

Corporate offices should necessitate business attire, which implies a full suit and tie.


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, a suit coordinated suit. Not slacks, tie and sports coat.


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 17, 2009)

I vote for the suit.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 17, 2009)

SUIT UP!


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 17, 2009)

Neither. Tuxedo.


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't even think about it. But since Forensic guys are more casual attire than design guys I was second guessing myself. On my first interview the interviewer had on a pair of dockers and a button down shirt no tie. He even mentioned about if I worked in their office, the tie would be too much. And I understand that! I have done my share of forensic work and know the routine. But since I am going to their corporate office to meet the owner I guess a suit would be appropriate.

I definately don't mind being over dressed and would hate to be underdressed. Ouch!!

That picture from Step Brothers - classic scene. Love that movie.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Sep 18, 2009)

I say go with the suit. You will come across as being serious about getting the job. Even if you are going for a job where the daily attire is casual (jeans &amp; tennis shoes @ one place I worked) the bosses will like to know that you can do the dressed up business attire if there is a meeting or other situation that would require it. After all, there may be a point during this job where you will be the one who is making the first impression for the company with either a new client or government employee.


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

TXCourgarPE said:


> I say go with the suit. You will come across as being serious about getting the job. Even if you are going for a job where the daily attire is casual (jeans &amp; tennis shoes @ one place I worked) the bosses will like to know that you can do the dressed up business attire if there is a meeting or other situation that would require it. After all, there may be a point during this job where you will be the one who is making the first impression for the company with either a new client or government employee.


Suit it is!!!


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Not really too familiar with the interview process with larger firms. Since I had to interview only once in my career and found out immediately that I had the job.

Since this is the second interview and I am meeting the owner and other members of the team, what are the odds I get the job? Am I still competing with others or have they made a decision and just want to make sure I am not a doof for themselves?


----------



## benbo (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd assume I was still competing with others, but probably fewer. Even if you aren't, you can still lose the job. I've been on a few second interviews where I didn't get the job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

USF Engineer said:


> Not really too familiar with the interview process with larger firms. Since I had to interview only once in my career and found out immediately that I had the job.


I know exactly what you mean - I started to interview for jobs about two years ago after having not gone thru a formal interviewing process for nearly 15 yrs. It is confusing, at best.



USF Engineer said:


> Since this is the second interview and I am meeting the owner and other members of the team, what are the odds I get the job? Am I still competing with others or have they made a decision and just want to make sure I am not a doof for themselves?


I don't think you can make that assumption - like benbo indicated, I went on several second interviews and even a few third interviews that didn't work out. Not to send you a discouraging message - some companies have thrown out 'interviews' as a way to figure out who is looking and what candidates are willing to 'accept'. I found myself in this situation on more than one occasion, so I would recommend that you still approach this second interview in a guarded manner.

On the other hand, I think it bodes well that you are going to get exposure to more people, especially management types within the company. My current job, which I started-in six months ago, had me go thru a series of phone interviews followed up by a flight up to the corporate offices to talk with many different people - potential co-workers as well as management. I had a very good feeling about the job prospect, it turned out the critical part of securing this job was making sure the company had the position budgeted - an action that eventually got worked out.

I guess to bring this rambling to a point - remain guarded and listen carefully to what people are telling you. It will be a pretty good clue as to whether they are interested in you. Don't be afraid to ask about projects, work backlog, expectations of what they think you bring to the company, etc. Responses to those items will give some gauge as to the level of interest in you. If you like the job - make sure you reciprocate that interest!

Good luck!

JR


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 21, 2009)

> some companies have thrown out 'interviews' as a way to figure out who is looking and what candidates are willing to 'accept'.


that's pretty dodgy.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with the suit, but do not just wear any suit; some shown flava!


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Just an update.. I wore the suit pulled out all the stops and was offered the job. Interview went really well. Had to meet with at least six other interviewers. It was a stressful day but in the end worth it. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats!! Good luck!

JR


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you! Congrats!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad everything went well. Dumb question: I know you said you were offered the job, but did you accept?

Congrats!


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes I did accept. The job sounds great and everyone of the employees that I spoke with really enjoy working for the comapany. The base salary is a little lower than I wanted, but with the benefits and bonus program they have it is definately a step up from the company I was with last. I will also have the opportunity for advancement and alot of professional development within the company. I start next week I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like you'll enjoy it. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

USF Engineer said:


> The base salary is a little lower than I wanted, but with the benefits and bonus program they have it is definately a step up from the company I was with last. I will also have the opportunity for advancement and alot of professional development within the company.


I think I mentioned that I started with a new company almost 7 months ago. One of the disappointments coming into the interviewing was the offering of a lower base salary than I expected but the truth of the matter is that many companies are offering lower base salaries and making more of the salary 'contingent' salary, so you don't lose much there, so to speak. Good to hear that working environment, professional development and other benefits more than compensate for the lower base salary. The true was same for me when I took my job and honestly I have been VERY happy.

Out of curiousity, where is this job taking you? I am a Florida grad and lived in Tallahassee up until taking my new job; now I live in Michigan. Big change but I am definitely happy I did it. 



USF Engineer said:


> I start next week I'll let you know how it goes.


Please do!

JR


----------



## USF Engineer (Sep 29, 2009)

The job is in Tampa Bay area, but there is travel involved which I do not mind. It will mostly likely be throughout Florida and some other states.


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 5, 2009)

USF Engineer said:


> The job is in Tampa Bay area, but there is travel involved which I do not mind. It will mostly likely be throughout Florida and some other states.


Just getting a job in Florida is no mean feat, congrats on that. I left the state and glad I did.

However, I have to say, it does bug me to hear of engineers (P.E.'s) getting low-balled, anywhere. But... It is survival time - so ya gotta do what ya gotta do I guess.

After 6 months the market should turn, if they don't raise your salary to what you think your worth, I'd look elsewhere.

just my :2cents:


----------

